# Lego Skeleton Head & Hands!



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Very cool & creative! I LOVE it!


----------



## GatorBlood (Jun 16, 2007)

very clever! Simple but yet very cool...


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## ordinaryoddity (Oct 1, 2009)

thats great! whats it made out of?


----------



## JacksBack13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you Everyone!




ordinaryoddity said:


> thats great! whats it made out of?


The top and bottom of the head is made of foam and the face is sheet metal attached to the head with Velcro


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

It looks amazing


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool mask!


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool Mask!


----------



## Ambis (Oct 13, 2010)

What a great idea.


----------



## JacksBack13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone! here are some photos i took while making the costume


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

What a cool idea!


----------

